# Calibration or Service remote for Samsung tvs?



## carlscan26 (Apr 17, 2012)

I've heard of a calibration/service menu remote for Samsung tvs but I haven't been able to find one when I search the web for it. Does anyone know if such a thing exists, where I can get one and any thoughts and opinions on its usefulness?

Thanks in advance


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Are you looking for the code to get into the service menu? If it's for calibration, everything you would need for most displays is contained within the user menu. Older displays may have settings in the service menu.

What display is it?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

mechman said:


> What display is it?


Disregard that. I didn't notice that you had two threads going until now. 

Display model # is PN50B850Y1F


----------



## carlscan26 (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks mechman. I have the sequence to get into the service menus and did that to enable the cal-day and cal-night modes. I was referring to an actual remote control unit that is specifically for calibration and going through the service menus rather than using the normal remote control. It may be myth - I saw some posts about it on another forum but the user didn't reply to my inquiry for details. 

I would love a way to adjust the gray scale and color gamut settings controls without the onscreen menus or at least a way to make them stay on screen longer before they timeout and go back to the proceeding interface. 

I'm also curious to see if there's a way to set color gamut per mode - right now it is shared across modes but the GS is not which is weird to me.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Talk to Turbe. Maybe there's a ControlCal configuration for your set. That is the only thing that I can think of that may be similar to what you are looking for.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

It might help if we knew the model of the set. I am not aware of a service remote for most Samsung sets. Most just use a specific set of codes for the service mode on the normal consumer remote. Some sets do have service remotes, or require mods to the consumer versions to get the service mode controls, but I do not recall this on samsung sets.


----------



## carlscan26 (Apr 17, 2012)

It's a Samsung PN50B850Y1F


----------

